# Indiana Evans ist die neue Brooke Shields



## beachkini (29 März 2012)

​*
Unvergessen sind die Nackt-Szenen im Film „Die Blaue Lagune“. Die damals minderjährige Brooke Shields (heute 46) wurde über Nacht zum Star. Jetzt wird der Skandal-Streifen neu verfilmt. Es könnte der Durchbruch für Newcomerin Indiana Evans (21) sein. *

Brooke Shields war gerade mal 15 Jahre alt, als sie durch ihre Rolle in „Die blaue Lagune“ zum Super-Star wurde – und zum Sexsymbol. Sehr freizügig stand der Teenager 1980 für den Streifen neben Christopher Atkins vor der Kamera und spielte sogar Sex-Szenen.

Der Film über zwei Kinder, die nach einem Schiffsunglück auf einer einsamen Insel stranden und sich verlieben, gilt als Kultstreifen. Jetzt wird er fürs Fernsehen neu verfilmt. Die Hauptrolle übernimmt Indiana Evans. Sie ist noch relativ unbekannt, doch mit ihrer vollen Mähne und dem schönen Gesicht erinnert die Australierin sehr an die junge Brooke Shields.

Im Gegensatz zur damals minderjährigen Brooke ist Indiana schon 21 Jahre und die ersten Set-Fotos deuten noch nicht auf Nacktszenen hin. In Jeans, Top, Bluse und mit nassem Haar läuft sie durch den Sand auf Maui. Ein Bild zeigt Indiana aber auch im weißen Bademantel. Vielleicht wird sie die berühmte Szene doch nachstellen, in der Brooke nur in einer Art Dschungel-Unterhose in den Armen von Christopher Atkins liegt.

Die männliche Hauptrolle im Remake wird Newcomer Brenton Thwaites übernehmen. Die Geschichte beruht auf dem Roman von Henry De Vere Stacpoole aus dem Jahr 1908. Er wurde bereits 1923 und 1949 verfilmt, bevor 1980 mit Brook Shields der gefeierte Skandal-Streifen in die Kinos kam.
(stylebook.de)

Bilder von den Dreharbeiten:
http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=1235012#post1235012


----------



## Punisher (29 März 2012)

ohne Nacktszenen ist ne Neuverfilmung uninteressant und überflüssig


----------



## Q (29 März 2012)

Remake heisst Remake, also bitte so dicht wie möglich am Original  :thx:


----------

